# Cross Country Video Montage



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Some of you have already seen parts of these clips in my other "cross country" thread, but I put all of the clips from that day together and set it to music in this video montage of our first cross country experience 
 
For those who don't already know...This was our first experience with a cross country course (mine and Sandie's!) Sandie had to get used to how wide and tall these jumps were compared to the little poles at home in the arena...and I had to get used to the "pops" that she would do over them (and her slight hesitations right before a lot of them which threw me off timing-wise!), many of which launched me out of the saddle! _(For those that don't know, Sandie and I have only been jumping for about 2 1/2 months now, so we're both just learning!) _FYI - because I'm also just learning to jump, I realize my form is not perfect and is downright bad in several of these jumps so please don't pick this apart! :lol:

There were several "near falls" that day, one of which is on this video, but I somehow managed to stay on! This was also Sandie's first experience going through water, and I was very impressed...she walked right through it, then trotted, then even cantered through it with no problems! What a brave, trusting girl she is 

Our first "mini trial" eventing show is on June 21st, so this was a good experience for both of us to have before then! Wish us luck, it will be my first show ever and Sandie's too! (we'll be entering Intro which are much smaller jumps than those in this video...but they only had the next level up's jumps out the day we went for schooling so I'm jumping a bit beyond my level in this video) But anyway, ENJOY


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great video! I wish I had the program to make vids like that. 

With the "Jumping beyond your abillities" that is exactly how it should be my dear. When you school, you should always be schooling heights 1 level above you - never the same heights you're compeating at.

Just food for thought  

Doing a great job, keep it up! You and Sandie make a fabulous pair and you have a very bold hearted mare under you! She loves you and trusts you!

I love how you have a smile on your face - you look like you are just having so much fun!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

You both look great, its amazing to see how far you have come from your first jumping posts. You guys are a fearless and wonderful team.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Great video! I wish I had the program to make vids like that.
> 
> With the "Jumping beyond your abillities" that is exactly how it should be my dear. When you school, you should always be schooling heights 1 level above you - never the same heights you're compeating at.
> 
> ...



Most (if not all) windows computers come with windows movie maker, where u can make vids like this  I use it all the time 

Macs also come with a movie maker. 

HITS- great vid! U two have progressed and improved so much!  I wish I had the opportunity to ride xc!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, windows movie maker is how I made it  It was super easy!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!  I LOVE cross country! Now, let's just see how things go at my actual SHOW June 21st! It's coming up and I'm starting to actually get nervous :-/


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^don't let any family near you and you will be fine! lol! My mom freaks me out at shows! My trainer has now set a rule in place that once I am in the warm up, no mom or dad, or grandma, or little brother. Can't wait to see you really at the show! good luck!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

haha yeah a lot of my family is coming too lol...I'll have to tell them to stay away! I had a nightmare last night about dressage haha...who does that?! 

In my dream, I had a horrible test and screwed everything up and at the end when I went to salute, the judge came over and pushed me along out of the ring and said "ok that's fine, that's enough, thanks"! Then when they gave me my score I thought it was pretty good and my trainer looked at it and said "oh MAN that's a low score!" hahaha (which he would never do!) Dreams are so silly...


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Haha! That must have been a bad dream! And a dressage score is supposed to be low, IE mine was 44.2


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I know, but in my dream it was out of 90 total points and the higher the better lol...my mind somehow made it up while I was asleep 

The good news is that last night, I had a good dream that I was flying over these huge 3' jumps with no hands and my eyes closed lol!! So I guess that's a step in the right direction haha


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Haha! Yea! My friends Anno and Spencer could probably do that, those little flying devils )


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Great video! You and Sandie both look like you're having tons of fun, and that cross country course looks awesome! Wish I had access to a course like that, our one at Pony Club is titchy.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

RedHawk said:


> Great video! You and Sandie both look like you're having tons of fun, and that cross country course looks awesome! Wish I had access to a course like that, our one at Pony Club is titchy.


Thanks!  And...ok...not to sound like a dumb American but....what does "titchy" mean? :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

PS -- 5 days until our first show everyone!!!!!  And counting!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Thanks!  And...ok...not to sound like a dumb American but....what does "titchy" mean? :lol:


Haha, it's ok. Titchy means tiny, at least the way I use it it does, haha :lol:. Have you ever heard someone say about a little child, "Oh, he's such a titch?" meaning, "Oh, he's so cute and tiny" ?


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

thats very good i love at 3:35 she will be able to jump big!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

RedHawk said:


> Haha, it's ok. Titchy means tiny, at least the way I use it it does, haha :lol:. Have you ever heard someone say about a little child, "Oh, he's such a titch?" meaning, "Oh, he's so cute and tiny" ?


haha no, must be an Austrailian phrase  I'd say something more like "oh what a peanut!" lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Iluvjunior said:


> thats very good i love at 3:35 she will be able to jump big!


Thanks! I know, I totally wasn't expecting that jump! :lol: We'll see how this weekend goes...I have a couple people who are going to take video...I just hope it doesn't rain! We've had quite the storms moving through this week...


----------

